# Kutka-Kino



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

My equip:

A/V : Onkyo TX-SR 505 E
DVD: Samsung 1080p7
Speakers: 2x AW-7 + 2 x Tannoy Mercury F1
Sub: CSS SDX15 DIY LLT + T.Amp TA2400 + Behringer DCX2496
Projector: Optoma HD70
Screen: 80" Da-Lite HCCV
TV: Sony KV-32FX68E
DVR: Topfield 5100PVRc HDMI
Remote: Philips ProntoNeo


----------

